# STREETLOW SHOW



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CUTTYS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THIS BIKE WAS SICK!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i like that one with the og forks and wheels!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LAST TWO I GOT TO LOAD THE REST


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 11:02 PM~6099111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRIKE IS OFF TO A GOOD START :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE OWNER IS HELLA COOL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2006, 11:11 PM~6099152
> *THIS TRIKE IS OFF TO A GOOD START :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THE OWNER IS HELLA COOL
> *


yeah hes kool i talked to him 4 a couple mintues


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

noe mad it all the way from texas with his new bike


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6099215
> *noe mad it all the way from texas with his new bike
> 
> 
> ...


THE OWNER OF THAT BIKE ONLY PAID $50 FOR THAT CLEAN OG BIKE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> I WANT TO BUILD ONE OF THESE NEXT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

RAIDER NATION NICE TO MEET U RADIER SEQUAL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

THIS BIKE WAS CLEAN


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Cuttys seat setup turned out clean on his red two wheeler.

All the bikes are great, and I wish we had shows like this here.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok u guys want to hear some shit :0 





i almost didnt make it to the show :0 we was driving down the free way and the impala starrted to smoke hella bad and i mean hella!!then we thought we might have to turn around but then we found out the it was the power stering tube was touching the exhaust and it was burning it so we fixed that and was gone to the show :biggrin: but then at the show some more fucked up shit happened, a fight broke out and the car i came in got a big dent on the side because someone got thrown into it or something  but it was still the best show i have went to :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 01:59 AM~6099394
> *ok u guys want to hear some shit :0
> i almost didnt make it to the show :0  we was driving down the free way and the impala  starrted to smoke hella bad and i mean hella!!then we thought we might have to turn around but then we found out the it was the power stering tube was touching the exhaust and it was burning it so we fixed that and was gone to the show :biggrin:    but then at the show some more fucked up shit happened, a fight broke out and the car i came in got a big dent on the side because someone got thrown into it or something   but it was still the best show i have went to :biggrin:
> *


crazy ass..lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6099236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to meet u 2


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6099236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice to meet u 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I just woke up.  I didnt get home until midnight. Im stull uploading ll my pics. I didnt get alot of them but I got some good ones.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:04 AM~6100803
> *Damn, I just woke up.    I didnt get home until midnight. Im stull uploading ll my pics. I didnt get alot of them but I got some good ones.
> *


GLAD YOU MADE HOME SAFE HOMIE  NOW POST YOUR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 09:06 AM~6100808
> *GLAD YOU MADE HOME SAFE HOMIE   NOW POST YOUR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


For the first pic. This is everyone that showed up. 

From left to right...
lil guy, socios b.c. prez, low83cutty, sic n twisted, billy, raiders sequal
clown confusion, nena


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wow look at nena


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This one is for Noe. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin: Great pics guys looked like an awesome show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldnt get a good pic of the hub but its also engraved.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 4 2006, 09:38 AM~6100912
> *:biggrin: Great pics guys looked like an awesome show
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look!!!, lil guys was tring to kick over cuttys bike. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And Billy was tring to push over cuttys trike!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then I cought someone flipping off one of cuttys bikes. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup guys i had a good time wit all you guys at the show.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

it was happening! :thumbsup: nice turn out :worship: :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 09:43 AM~6100945
> *Look!!!, lil guys was tring to kick over cuttys bike.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i was actualy touchin the rim.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin kids always have to mess with others property


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 10:47 AM~6100960
> *i was actualy touchin the rim.
> *


was anybody messing with my trike :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 09:48 AM~6100965
> *was anybody messing with my trike :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


nope.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

billy was scared wen i met him :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:49 AM~6100968
> *nope.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Great Pics! Alot of Nice Bikes At That Show!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 09:48 AM~6100962
> *fuckin kids always have to mess with others property
> *


sup foo your bikes look beeter in person. he was hoping the trike also


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DEY MOVED ME UP TO MILD BUT I AINT TRIPPIN I STILL GOT 1ST DOES ANY1 NO WHO TOOK DA STREET CATEGORY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 09:53 AM~6100986
> *sup foo your bikes look beeter in person. he was hoping the trike also
> *


see when raul got mad and took of his glasses after eatin 4 hotdogs


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

didnt someone get shanked


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 4 2006, 09:54 AM~6100991
> *DEY MOVED ME UP TO MILD BUT I AINT TRIPPIN I STILL GOT 1ST DOES ANY1 NO WHO TOOK DA STREET CATEGORY
> *


took my trophie that judge didnt know what he was doing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 09:54 AM~6100995
> *see when raul got mad and took of his glasses after eatin 4 hotdogs
> *


Right... 

I have to go but I will post more pics later.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 09:55 AM~6100999
> *didnt someone get shanked
> *


ya and 3 fights broke out there goes that location for shows


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

post up my favorite bike raul.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 10:56 AM~6101003
> *took my trophie that judge didnt know what he was doing
> *


o my bad i no dey shuld have kept me in street so u culd have still won did u get second?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got home at 1am. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

it was a good show but 1 thing i hated bout it was dat i was over at 7 dats 2 damn late


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 4 2006, 09:57 AM~6101017
> *o my bad i no dey shuld have kept me in street so u culd have still won did u get second?
> *


it was all fuked the elmo bike took 2nd in mild becuse the fucken 16-20 all together class


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:01 AM~6101041
> *it was all fuked the elmo bike took 2nd in mild becuse the fucken 16-20 all together class
> *


WTF U GOT 3RD DEN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was wit nena whole day.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 10:03 AM~6101056
> *i was wit nena whole day.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:04 AM~6101067
> *:0
> *


sshhhhh


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 4 2006, 10:03 AM~6101051
> *WTF U GOT 3RD DEN
> *


nop no 3rd just first n 2nd for street low shows

i didnt get nothing for the bike i took 2nd for mild trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 10:03 AM~6101056
> *i was wit nena whole day.
> *


u were buggin me the whole day :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:09 AM~6101089
> *nop no 3rd just first n 2nd for street low shows
> 
> i didnt get nothing for the bike i took 2nd for mild trike
> *


daaaaaaaaaamn wtf dats 1 thing i hate bout streetlow da always messin wit pplz catagories wat bout yo red bike wat did it take anything


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw just my trike got 2nd i knew my red bike wont get nothing i just wana to get it out ther


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:11 AM~6101106
> *naw just my trike got 2nd i knew my red bike wont get nothing i just wana to get it out ther
> *


damn but i liked dat red 1 dat shit was sick


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:11 AM~6101106
> *naw just my trike got 2nd i knew my red bike wont get nothing i just wana to get it out ther
> *


who beat da trike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 10:09 AM~6101091
> *u were buggin me the whole day  :uh:
> *


fuck you. billy was hella quit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 4 2006, 10:13 AM~6101122
> *who beat da trike
> *


dannys trike beat myne same as last time lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:26 AM~6101190
> *dannys trike beat myne same as last time lol
> *


o yea yall iz in da same category


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:54 AM~6100994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flat tires.. and somestrong ass glasses.. damn

btw billy is ugly..
lilguy is lil....
nenas cute...
raiders black :biggrin: .. 
and cutty still looks like the uni bomber


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:23 AM~6100856
> *For the first pic. This is everyone that showed up.
> 
> From left to right...
> ...


Lil Guy looks like a murderer, and that pretty lady is really fine!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

raul always has that lil smirk on his face...
cuttys always mean muggin...
billy looks like dumbo...he ride and fly away on his trike when he finishes it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahah


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 11:55 AM~6101329
> *raul always has that lil smirk on his face...
> cuttys always mean muggin...
> billy looks like dumbo...he ride and fly away on his trike when he finishes it
> *


ahahahah :rofl: :rolf:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice Pics BIlly and Raul thanks for posting 

i gots more pics of Dannys bike that i wanted


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:37 AM~6100904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK ERIC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 09:54 AM~6100994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did some one take a picture of the black cruiser in the back ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 12:46 PM~6101617
> *LOOK ERIC  :0  :biggrin:
> *


exactly like tha fo 
 
just lil bigger?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 4 2006, 01:09 PM~6101759
> *exactly like tha fo
> 
> just lil bigger?
> *


  me 2 homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

copion jk


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

fool u new i was going to do that anyways


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no es sierto 
i had the idea fuk it
lets both do it any ways fuk it mayne


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 4 2006, 01:17 PM~6101797
> *no es sierto
> i had the idea fuk it
> lets both do it any ways fuk it mayne
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

stop fighting u 2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 4 2006, 10:52 AM~6101309
> *Lil Guy looks like a murderer, and that pretty lady is really fine!
> *


  and i got her number.:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 11:09 AM~6101091
> *u were buggin me the whole day  :uh:
> *


L0L. im glad the picture came out goood.  makes me happy. lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:17 PM~6102344
> *L0L. im glad the picture came out goood.  makes me happy. lol
> *


im glad i met you.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:17 PM~6102347
> *:0  :0
> *


  QUE PAS0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:08 PM~6102310
> * and i got her number.:0
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

natin


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:18 PM~6102349
> *im glad i met you.
> *


 P0R QUE??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:19 PM~6102353
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


hater.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 4 2006, 11:46 AM~6101621
> *did some one take a picture of the black cruiser in the back ?
> *


I was going to but I got lazy.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 03:19 PM~6102356
> *P0R QUE??
> *


HE DONT NO SPANISH MA.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:20 PM~6102360
> *I was going to but I got lazy.
> *


IT WAZ JUST A CUPLE FEET AWAY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:19 PM~6102356
> *P0R QUE??
> *


nomas te quise conoser.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:20 PM~6102359
> *hater.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Sep 4 2006, 03:20 PM~6102361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y QUE? N0 HAY RAZ0N??


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 02:18 PM~6102349
> *im glad i met you.
> *


me too im glad she didnt run from me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 4 2006, 02:23 PM~6102379
> *Y TU SI SABES ESPAN0L 0 QUE ONDA??
> Y QUE? N0 HAY RAZ0N??
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:21 PM~6102368
> *IT WAZ JUST A CUPLE FEET AWAY.
> *


I was sitting next to it for a while talking to someone else.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:27 PM~6102404
> *me too im glad she didnt run from me
> *


i didnt get a hug tho :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:34 PM~6102451
> *i didnt get a hug tho  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


lol, me billy and lil guy got a hug. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

life goes on fuk it !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:40 PM~6102492
> *lol, me billy and lil guy got a hug.  :biggrin:
> *


IT DIDNT MEAN NUN THO....SHE WAZ JUST BEIN NICE.I TOOK HER OUT TO DINNER.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 02:40 PM~6102492
> *lol, me billy and lil guy got a hug.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6102506
> *IT DIDNT MEAN NUN THO....SHE WAZ JUST BEIN NICE.I TOOK HER OUT TO DINNER.
> *


fuken lyer.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

crimanl beats off to a printed out pic of her on his wall


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:44 PM~6102522
> *crimanl beats off to a printed out pic of her on his wall
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MY PRINTER RAN OUTA INK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6102506
> *IT DIDNT MEAN NUN THO....SHE WAZ JUST BEIN NICE.I TOOK HER OUT TO DINNER.
> *


great, how was Jack in the box?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:44 PM~6102522
> *crimanl beats off to a printed out pic of her on his wall
> *


you would.:rofle:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:44 PM~6102524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MY PRINTER RAN OUTA INK.
> *


from printen out pics of raul wihtout his glasses n nena


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:46 PM~6102532
> *you would.:rofle:
> *


NAH BRO AFTER U GOT A HUG 4RUM HER U HAD 2 GO IN A PORTA POTTY WITH UR LOTION BOTLLE....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:47 PM~6102538
> *NAH BRO AFTER U GOT A HUG 4RUM HER U HAD 2 GO IN A PORTA POTTY WITH UR LOTION BOTLLE....
> *


i almost tiped that shit over when he was init


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:46 PM~6102534
> *from printen out pics of raul wihtout his glasses n nena
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:47 PM~6102538
> *NAH BRO AFTER U GOT A HUG 4RUM HER U HAD 2 GO IN A PORTA POTTY WITH UR LOTION BOTLLE....
> *


fucken hater.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:49 PM~6102556
> *fucken hater.
> *


WAT IZ THERE 2 HATE OVER BRO....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:47 PM~6102542
> *i almost tiped that shit over when he was init
> *


no bitch.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

we fucked up this topic of postin pics


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 03:51 PM~6102574
> *we fucked up this topic of postin pics
> *


X2.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 4 2006, 02:52 PM~6102580
> * X2.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me post more pics.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

please do benjermen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

booooo!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I hella liked how the picture came out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:08 PM~6102310
> * and i got her number.:0
> *


ohh yippy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 03:04 PM~6102668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you i love that bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 09:54 AM~6100994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that frame looks just like my first bikes frame. im trying to find a picture of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all I got.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

did they categorize the bikes or did they put all of them together like the last show? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 4 2006, 03:42 PM~6102861
> *did they categorize the bikes or did they put all of them together like the last show? :dunno:
> *


it was all fucked same as last time and same judge as last time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 4 2006, 03:42 PM~6102861
> *did they categorize the bikes or did they put all of them together like the last show? :dunno:
> *


All together. I know it was tough for the 2 wheelers this time.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i was fuckin pissed off


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:26 PM~6103132
> *i was fuckin pissed off
> *


if you need help at the other shows setting up let me know.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 05:26 PM~6103132
> *i was fuckin pissed off
> *


QUIT CRYING :biggrin: AT LEAST YOU PLACED


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:30 PM~6103159
> *if you need help at the other shows setting up let me know.
> *


ME 2!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty hoped the trike yesterday it was tight.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS 1st&2nd PLACE MILD TRIKE WINNERS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THATS THE ONLY PIC I TOOK ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u knowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 04:36 PM~6103206
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THATS THE ONLY PIC I TOOK ^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

man, i'm so glad i didnt go, based off these pics it was the same bikes with the same old tricks!! i like what danny did to the trike but that's about it. people need to take there chit to the next level, everyone is stuck spending more money at the pulga, and less time getting what they need to make jaws drop. not bein a hater but raul and i have had this convo before people need to wake up and stop buying out of the catalog and getting those catalog parts dressed up. if you can spend the money to get 2-tone gold/chrome engraving, you could have put that money into a custom part... but o-well, maybe next year!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 04:50 PM~6103289
> *man, i'm so glad i didnt go, based off these pics it was the same bikes with the same old tricks!! i like what danny did to the trike but that's about it. people need to take there chit to the next level, everyone is stuck spending more money at the pulga, and less time getting what they need to make jaws drop. not bein a hater but raul and i have had this convo before people need to wake up and stop buying out of the catalog and getting those catalog parts dressed up. if you can spend the money to get 2-tone gold/chrome engraving, you could have put that money into a custom part... but o-well, maybe next year!!!!
> *


Some people never graduate from Flea Market b.c. I think next year will be the begining of change for our area. i spoke to a few people who are workingon project for next year and it looks very promising.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 05:53 PM~6103311
> *Some people never graduate from Flea Market b.c. I think next year will be the begining of change for our area. i spoke to a few people who are workingon project for next year and it looks very promising.
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

no chit!!! some people never graduate and other go with honers. you know its real sadd when i know i can flip back to the last show pics in this forum and find almost a carbon copy of the last show.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 05:53 PM~6103311
> *Some people never graduate from Flea Market b.c. I think next year will be the begining of change for our area. i spoke to a few people who are workingon project for next year and it looks very promising.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 05:56 PM~6103332
> *no chit!!!  some people never graduate and other go with honers. you know its real sadd when i know i can flip back to the last show pics in this forum and find almost a carbon copy of the last show.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

danny, much respect for what u did this year. this is your year!!!! i just wish other people would follow your steps and take all the bikes to that level you created. good luck in vegas if you go and dont trip i know i still have to call u back....lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 05:59 PM~6103361
> *danny, much respect for what u did this year. this is your year!!!! i just wish other people would follow your steps and take all the bikes to that level you created. good luck in vegas if you go and dont trip i know i still have to call u back....lol
> *


LOL......I STILL NEED SOME STRIPPING DONE ON THESE

]


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

those crappy things????!!!!!!!!!!! lol give me a call this week and well hook them up....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

those crappy things????!!!!!!!!!!! lol give me a call this week and well hook them up....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

assshole.. wtf u do.. got them laser cut and wlded on.. those are sick ass fuck man


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 06:03 PM~6103395
> *those crappy things????!!!!!!!!!!! lol give me a call this week and well hook them up....
> *


YUP THATS ALL THE FLEA MARKET SOLD


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

lol, hope u got your reciept cause CHERRY CHAN, dont take chit back with out a reciept!!!!!lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wim get at me man i need to talk to you a bout engraving.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 06:04 PM~6103407
> *assshole.. wtf u do.. got them laser cut and wlded on.. those are sick ass fuck man
> *


NO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 06:06 PM~6103415
> *lol, hope u got your reciept cause CHERRY CHAN, dont take chit back with out a reciept!!!!!lol
> *


BUT HE DOES EVEN EXCHANGE WITH NO RECIEPT :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:06 PM~6103419
> *wim get at me man i need to talk to you a bout engraving.
> *


sorry cat, i dont engrave hardly anymore, i'm doin tattoos, and stripin car's sorry!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 06:08 PM~6103435
> *sorry cat, i dont engrave hardly anymore, i'm doin tattoos, and stripin car's sorry!!!
> *


POOR LIL GUY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 05:08 PM~6103435
> *sorry cat, i dont engrave hardly anymore, i'm doin tattoos, and stripin car's sorry!!!
> *


its cool. you do good work man.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 05:09 PM~6103447
> *POOR LIL GUY
> *


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 05:10 PM~6103454
> *its cool. you do good work man.
> *


yea, it's alot of work and i got all my engraving time in a project that will be out sometime next year or the year after, so cool.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:06 PM~6103421
> *NO
> *


pm me bitch and tell me...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 06:12 PM~6103478
> *pm me bitch and tell me...
> *


NO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:14 PM~6103489
> *NO
> *


bitch.. fine then.. ill do it my way...ill figure out your secrets..asshole


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bitch.. u edit ur post fucker


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 06:16 PM~6103511
> *bitch.. u edit ur post fucker
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA 713's MAD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 06:16 PM~6103511
> *bitch.. u edit ur post fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:21 PM~6103533
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA  713's MAD
> *


no.. i saved it.. so its ok...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 06:24 PM~6103559
> *no.. i saved it.. so its ok...
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 12:27 PM~6101853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what is that ??????????????????????????????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 05:24 PM~6103559
> *no.. i saved it.. so its ok...
> *


saved what ???? and i thought danny had his trike axle engraved ???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 5 2006, 12:47 AM~6106138
> *saved what ???? and i thought danny had his trike axle engraved ???
> *


I DO ILL POST PICS OF IT LATER........IT WAS ONLY CHROME SO I SENT IT OUT TO GET TWO-TONED AND IT WASN'T BACK ON TIME


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:08 PM~6102310
> * and i got her number.:0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 5 2006, 12:46 AM~6106132
> *what is that ??????????????????????????????
> *


i believe its a air tank


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT???NO GIRLS WALKING AROUND.......NO PICS....DAMM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 5 2006, 07:06 AM~6107095
> *WHAT???NO GIRLS WALKING AROUND.......NO PICS....DAMM
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 09:21 AM~6099215
> *noe mad it all the way from texas with his new bike
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Noe you did a fast damn turnround on that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 09:26 AM~6099241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 10:01 AM~6107954
> *I love this bike :thumbsup:
> *


THATS THE ONLY DECENT BIKE FROM THE WHOLE CLUB


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 5 2006, 10:02 AM~6107966
> *THATS THE ONLY DECENT  BIKE FROM THE WHOLE CLUB
> *


I THINK THEY HAVE 1 OR 2 MORE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont remember any of there bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 01:58 AM~6102634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass bike. Does the owner get on LIL?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 09:12 AM~6107566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH IS THICK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:11 AM~6108041
> *I dont remember any of there bikes.
> *


WHY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 10:13 AM~6108051
> *That's a bad ass bike.  Does the owner get on LIL?
> *


NO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 08:23 PM~6100856
> *For the first pic. This is everyone that showed up.
> 
> From left to right...
> ...


Who's Nena? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 09:13 AM~6108051
> *That's a bad ass bike.  Does the owner get on LIL?
> *


I think he does but I dont remember his name. I know he hasnt been on in a long time. Were you going to recruit him too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 09:15 AM~6108072
> *Who's Nena?  :dunno:
> *


Shes the only female in the picture.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 4 2006, 12:21 AM~6099215
> *noe mad it all the way from texas with his new bike
> 
> 
> ...


yep, i just got back, stopped at tony's house in arizona on my way back, :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:19 AM~6108105
> *Shes the only female in the picture.
> *


NO THERES ALSO LOW 83 CUTTY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 08:20 PM~6108119
> *yep, i just got back, stopped at tony's house in arizona on my way back, :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we chilled with some Cornoas and talked about the trip to Vegas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 11:35 AM~6100896
> *This one is for Noe.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, it's just like mine :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CUTTY AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 5 2006, 08:22 PM~6108140
> *NO THERES ALSO LOW 83 CUTTY
> *


Damn :0 :roflmao:


No for real I've never seen Nena posting on here  Does she own a bike?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 10:26 AM~6108177
> *Damn   :0   :roflmao:
> No for real I've never seen Nena posting on here   Does she own a bike?
> *


NO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 09:26 AM~6108177
> *Damn  :0  :roflmao:
> No for real I've never seen Nena posting on here   Does she own a bike?
> *


Your here in the mornings and shes here in the evenings.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 08:37 PM~6108256
> *Your here in the mornings and shes here in the evenings.
> *


Yeah but I still ain't seen her post up, does she go by Nena in here or some other name?

So she's basically another car show chick? At least she looks like a real person though, not just some fake ass model :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's sanjonena408 or something like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 AM~6108275
> *Yeah but I still ain't seen her post up, does she go by Nena in here or some other name?
> 
> So she's basically another car show chick?  At least she looks like a real person though, not just some fake ass model :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24328

Shes cool. Shes a real homie, not like some of the other fake ass females I have met on here.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:45 AM~6108308
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24328
> 
> Shes cool. Shes a real homie, not like some of the other fake ass females I have met on here.
> *


DONT START STALKING HER NOW EITHER TONY O


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 09:49 AM~6108360
> *DONT START STALKING HER NOW EITHER TONY O
> *


Yeah, get in line with the rest of those fools.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 10:49 AM~6108363
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 08:51 PM~6108379
> *Yeah, get in line with the rest of those fools.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 10:51 AM~6108382
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 08:45 PM~6108308
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24328
> 
> Shes cool. Shes a real homie, not like some of the other fake ass females I have met on here.
> *


Oh ok I never paid attention , I thought she was a guy.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:51 AM~6108379
> *Yeah, get in line with the rest of those fools.
> *


BUT BE CAREFUL BECAUSE CUTTY WILL TRY TO TRIP YOU


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2006, 06:34 PM~6103193
> *LUXURIOUS 1st&2nd PLACE MILD TRIKE WINNERS
> 
> 
> ...


cutty, stop spending money on bike accessories, and get something fattening to eat :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 10:55 AM~6108423
> *cutty, stop spending money on bike accessories, and get something fattening to eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 10:55 AM~6108423
> *cutty, stop spending money on bike accessories, and get something fattening to eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 09:55 AM~6108423
> *cutty, stop spending money on bike accessories, and get something fattening to eat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6108458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Sep 5 2006, 11:56 AM~6108443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Sep 5 2006, 11:56 AM~6108443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

1. A man comes into the ER and yells, "My wife's going to have her baby
in the cab!" I grabbed my stuff, rushed out to the cab, lifted the
lady's dress, and began to take off her underwear. Suddenly I noticed
that there were several cabs -and I was in the wrong one.



2. At the beginning of my shift I placed a stethoscope on an elderly and
slightly deaf female patient's anterior chest wall. "Big breaths," I
instructed. "Yes, they used to be," replied the patient.

3. One day I had to be the bearer of bad news when I told a wife that
her husband had died of a massive myocardial infarct. Not more than five
minutes later, I heard her reporting to the rest of the family that he
had died of a "massive internal fart."

4. During a patient's two week follow-up appointment with his
cardiologist, he informed me, his doctor, that he was having trouble
with one of his medications. "Which one?" I asked. "The patch. The nurse
told me to put on a new one every six hours and now I'm running out of
places to put it!" I had him quickly undress and discovered what I hoped
I wouldn't see. Yes, the man had over fifty patches on his body!
Now, the instructions include removal of the old patch before applying a
new one.

5. While acquainting myself with a new elderly patient, I asked, "How
long have you been bedridden?" After a look of complete confusion she
answered..."Why, not for about twenty years - when my husband was
alive."


6. I was caring for a woman and asked, "So how's your breakfast this
morning?" "It's very good, except for the Kentucky Jelly. I can't seem
to get used to the taste" the patient replied. I then asked to see the
jelly and the woman produced a foil packet labeled "KY Jelly."

7. A nurse was on duty in the Emergency Room, when a young woman with
purple hair styled into a punk rocker Mohawk, sporting a variety of
tattoos, and wearing strange clothing, entered. It was quickly
determined that the patient had acute appendicitis, so she was scheduled
for immediate surgery. When she was completely disrobed on the operating
table, the staff noticed that her pubic hair had been dyed green, and
above it there was a tattoo that read, "Keep off the grass."
Once the surgery was completed, the surgeon wrote a short note on the
patient's dressing, which said, "Sorry, had to mow the lawn."



AND FINALLY!!!................
8. As a new, young MD doing his residency in OB, I was quite embarrassed
when performing female pelvic exams. To cover my embarrassment I had
unconsciously formed a habit of whistling softly.
The middle-aged lady upon whom I was performing this exam suddenly burst
out laughing and further embarrassing me. I looked up from my work and
sheepishly said, "I'm sorry. Was I tickling you?" She replied, "No
doctor, but the song you were whistling was, "I wish I was an Oscar
Meyer Wiener".


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 10:08 AM~6108522
> *1. A man comes into the ER and yells, "My wife's going to have her baby
> in the cab!" I grabbed my stuff, rushed out to the cab, lifted the
> lady's dress, and began to take off her underwear. Suddenly I noticed
> ...


I dont get it.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 4 2006, 05:50 PM~6103289
> *man, i'm so glad i didnt go, based off these pics it was the same bikes with the same old tricks!! i like what danny did to the trike but that's about it. people need to take there chit to the next level, everyone is stuck spending more money at the pulga, and less time getting what they need to make jaws drop. not bein a hater but raul and i have had this convo before people need to wake up and stop buying out of the catalog and getting those catalog parts dressed up. if you can spend the money to get 2-tone gold/chrome engraving, you could have put that money into a custom part... but o-well, maybe next year!!!!
> *



What's up Jaime? I think your right, alot of the same bikes I seen at the last shows this year. 

Just my two sense but, I think it is hard for some of these bike owners to do alot of custom stuff to their bikes because alot of them are youngsters. At least I think they are. My nephew spent a bit on his bike, but he is only 14 so I had to spend alot more than him just to make it what it is. And hell, I have 3 rides I work on and I am not going to keep on spending $$ on a bike. Hell, he is already talking about getting a Bomb in the near future(Damn it). But, not everyone has an uncle or dad for that matter who can spend money or time on these bikes. I don't think alot of these youngsters can ever compete with custom bikes like the Low Vintage bikes (which are bad ass). Again that's my two cents.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 03:06 PM~6109904
> *What's up Jaime?  I think your right, alot of the same bikes I seen at the last shows this year.
> 
> Just my two sense but, I think it is hard for some of these bike owners to do alot of custom stuff to their bikes because alot of them are youngsters.  At least I think they are.  My nephew spent a bit on his bike, but he is only 14 so I had to spend alot more than him just to make it what it is.  And hell, I have 3 rides I work on and I am not going to keep on spending $$ on a bike.  Hell, he is already talking about getting a Bomb in the near future(Damn it).  But, not everyone has an uncle or dad for that matter who can spend money or time on these bikes.  I don't think alot of these youngsters can ever compete with custom bikes like the Low Vintage bikes (which are bad ass).  Again that's my two cents.
> *


VERY WELL SAID


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 5 2006, 12:47 AM~6106138
> *saved what ???? and i thought danny had his trike axle engraved ???
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6110318
> *pm sent
> *


PM ANSWERED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

aww snap i saw nenas mom drivin the honda today not sure if she was in it tho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 03:16 PM~6110586
> *aww snap i saw nenas mom drivin the honda today not sure if she was in it tho
> *


Thanks for the update. :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6109904
> *What's up Jaime?  I think your right, alot of the same bikes I seen at the last shows this year.
> 
> Just my two sense but, I think it is hard for some of these bike owners to do alot of custom stuff to their bikes because alot of them are youngsters.  At least I think they are.  My nephew spent a bit on his bike, but he is only 14 so I had to spend alot more than him just to make it what it is.  And hell, I have 3 rides I work on and I am not going to keep on spending $$ on a bike.  Hell, he is already talking about getting a Bomb in the near future(Damn it).  But, not everyone has an uncle or dad for that matter who can spend money or time on these bikes.  I don't think alot of these youngsters can ever compete with custom bikes like the Low Vintage bikes (which are bad ass).  Again that's my two cents.
> *


wut's up homie, please dont get it twisted i'm proud of kids like your nephew and yourself that keep the bikes rollin, my frustration and others that i have shared with is with the fact that no one is bringin the next radical or bringing something different to the table. it's always the same thing and even when someone dumps pounds of cash into something they dont reach there fullest potential. this frustration even goes with the car's, look at the last show's pics and then look at the new. it's like a mirror image, of what has already happened. things like this is why things die and people loose interest. when i built lil heartbreaker i really didnt spend the kinda money people think i spent, i just used it wisely. all vintage bikes dont have big dollers in them we just build them different and avoid repeating something we already covered. i'm not going to lie or hide it, I got something in the works that will set the new standard and i hope it will be motivating enough to get people to take the next step into what can be history in itself... 
brother your a perfect example of what i say, back in the 90's you had one of the only trucks out there with the different style and people like me and many others looked up to that uniqueness and made it a standard in our brians to be different.
and just like you this is my 2 cents also...... peace and keep on ridin!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 03:02 PM~6110393
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 bad ass danny i love that :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6113743
> *wut's up homie, please dont get it twisted i'm proud of kids like your nephew and yourself that keep the bikes rollin, my frustration and others that i have shared with is with the fact that no one is bringin the next radical or bringing something different to the table. it's always the same thing and even when someone dumps pounds of cash into something they dont reach there fullest potential. this frustration even goes with the car's, look at the last show's pics and then look at the new. it's like a mirror image, of what has already happened. things like this is why things die and people loose interest. when i built lil heartbreaker i really didnt spend the kinda money people think i spent, i just used it wisely. all vintage bikes dont have big dollers in them we just build them different and avoid repeating something we already covered. i'm not going to lie or hide it, I got something in the works that will set the new standard and i hope it will be motivating enough to get people to take the next step into what can be history in itself...
> brother your a perfect example of what i say, back in the 90's you had one of the only trucks out there with the different style and people like me and many others looked up to that uniqueness and made it a standard in our brians to be different.
> and just like you this is my 2 cents also...... peace and keep on ridin!!!!
> *




well i think the problem is that the only people we know alot of times are the people that dont want to help out they just want to charge crazy amounts for there services ? i understand they got to eat too but damn !! and ya ive been seeing alot of the same stuff faced parts and squared twisted parts are looking the damn same hardly any body mixes the both of them ... and no one is really messing with simple stuff like youre self lil heart breaker has some of the most unique style handle bars ever i mean some one can do that and go that way and try some thing new i mean you cant even give that square tubing away adn you made some of the coolest handle bars when you came out on the cover i said to myself ( while takeing a dump) i want to beat this bike but the more i look at it you have so much detail and work in too this mild than a any full custom ... and even way back when you had just regular swapmeet parts that bike just screamed " BETTER THAN REST " i may not know you but i look up too and youre style of uniqueness two thumps up to you bro !! and then you busted out with all of the new stuff forks, seat , air set up , handle bars , etc ... i mean damn you raised that bar for me !! i think if i can make it to at least the level that youre at i would be happy and have my head high !! but these bikes now and day are not looking so motivating any more i hear lot of talk and hopefully are next year group of bikes are changeing the standard of the bikes we look up too !!! hell i perfer looking at the old school bikes because those bikes were way ahead of there time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 5 2006, 11:12 PM~6113872
> *well i think the problem is that the only people we know alot of times are the people that dont want to help out they just want to charge crazy amounts for there services ? i understand they got to eat too but damn !! and ya ive been seeing alot of the same stuff faced parts and squared twisted parts are looking the damn same hardly any body mixes the both of them ... and no one is really messing with simple stuff like youre self lil heart breaker has some of the most unique style handle bars ever i mean some one can do that and go that way and try some thing new i mean you cant even give that square tubing away adn you made some of the coolest handle bars when you came out on the cover i said to myself ( while takeing a dump) i want to beat this bike but the more i look at it you have so much detail and work in too this mild than a any full custom ... and even way back when you had just regular swapmeet parts that bike just screamed " BETTER THAN REST " i may not know you but i look up too and youre style of uniqueness two thumps up to you bro !! and then you busted out with all of the new stuff forks, seat , air set up , handle bars , etc ... i mean damn you raised that bar for me !! i think if i can make it to at least the level that youre at i would be happy and have my head high !! but these bikes now and day are not looking so motivating any more i hear lot of talk and hopefully are next year group of bikes are changeing the standard of the bikes we look up too !!! hell i perfer looking at the old school bikes because those bikes were way ahead of there time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wow man thank you very much, you hit the nail on the head and you used me as an example that was cool. and you know whats funny is your exactly right the reason for my handle bars is someone that we know tried to charge me ridiculous cash and i just couldnt afford it before i had to go to the photo shoot and vegas!!!! so i just tried to put togethter what i could with what i had... also i agree with you 100% about looking back at old issues, that's where i get my ideas from, even the bad bikes had something different back then because you couldnt buy parts off the shelf, if you wanted it you had to make it and alot of new cat's lost that fact. but hey you know we can talk about it all day long, so you know what i'm going back to the drawing board to keep workin on my next project!!!!!!!!!!!! once again thank you for the great feedback and keep those shotcallers!!! alive homie!!! peace


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Jinx64, sanjo_nena408, eric ramos


:wave: heyy eric whats up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:wave: good morning 
ahahah
its a miracle im on this early


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 06:35 AM~6114484
> *:wave: good morning
> ahahah
> its a miracle im on this early
> *


Lol, ihear ya. too bad you couldnt be at the streetlow show eric!! :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit ahahahaahah ill go to sd next year 
thats cali so cal but its still cali lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric look at my signature. :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

semi?
fuken sweet
the only one thta is ur comp is that tony o fantacy bike the girl frame with all kinds of gold twisted parts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

geuss wat eric im doing engraving now im getting way better at it. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

engraving?
wat the fuk?
with wat or how wat the fuk?
lol
well im outs
to skool l8 :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 06:45 AM~6114521
> *engraving?
> wat the fuk?
> with wat or how wat the fuk?
> ...


bye!! :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 05:45 AM~6114521
> *engraving?
> wat the fuk?
> with wat or how wat the fuk?
> ...


its not really engraving its eching but almost the same.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

go learn eric.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2006, 07:26 AM~6114448
> *wow man thank you very much, you hit the nail on the head and you used me as an example that was cool. and you know whats funny is your exactly right the reason for my handle bars is someone that we know tried to charge me ridiculous cash and i just couldnt afford it before i had to go to the photo shoot and vegas!!!! so i just tried to put togethter what i could with what i had... also i agree with you 100% about looking back at old issues, that's where i get my ideas from, even the bad bikes had something different back then because you couldnt buy parts off the shelf, if you wanted it you had to make it and alot of new cat's lost that fact. but hey you know we can talk about it all day long, so you know what i'm going back to the drawing board to keep workin on my next project!!!!!!!!!!!!  once again thank you for the great feedback and keep those shotcallers!!! alive homie!!! peace
> *


hey wim, good to see you back on here after so long :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 5 2006, 11:32 PM~6113743
> *wut's up homie, please dont get it twisted i'm proud of kids like your nephew and yourself that keep the bikes rollin, my frustration and others that i have shared with is with the fact that no one is bringin the next radical or bringing something different to the table. it's always the same thing and even when someone dumps pounds of cash into something they dont reach there fullest potential. this frustration even goes with the car's, look at the last show's pics and then look at the new. it's like a mirror image, of what has already happened. things like this is why things die and people loose interest. when i built lil heartbreaker i really didnt spend the kinda money people think i spent, i just used it wisely. all vintage bikes dont have big dollers in them we just build them different and avoid repeating something we already covered. i'm not going to lie or hide it, I got something in the works that will set the new standard and i hope it will be motivating enough to get people to take the next step into what can be history in itself...
> brother your a perfect example of what i say, back in the 90's you had one of the only trucks out there with the different style and people like me and many others looked up to that uniqueness and made it a standard in our brians to be different.
> and just like you this is my 2 cents also...... peace and keep on ridin!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Right on Bro! Take care Homie. I hope to see you at our show on the 17th.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think another problem is that people are afraid to get chrome plating. I hardly see any bikes with show chrome. When I got started, I remember thinking it was going to cost me tons to do what I wanted and while its not cheap its not as expensive as I thought. I know everyone is on a budget and doesnt have alot of $$$ to spend on a bike but like Wim said, spend your money wisely and never cut corners.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2006, 05:26 AM~6114448
> *wow man thank you very much, you hit the nail on the head and you used me as an example that was cool. and you know whats funny is your exactly right the reason for my handle bars is someone that we know tried to charge me ridiculous cash and i just couldnt afford it before i had to go to the photo shoot and vegas!!!! so i just tried to put togethter what i could with what i had... also i agree with you 100% about looking back at old issues, that's where i get my ideas from, even the bad bikes had something different back then because you couldnt buy parts off the shelf, if you wanted it you had to make it and alot of new cat's lost that fact. but hey you know we can talk about it all day long, so you know what i'm going back to the drawing board to keep workin on my next project!!!!!!!!!!!!  once again thank you for the great feedback and keep those shotcallers!!! alive homie!!! peace
> *


  just giving respect where its belongs !!!! but ya we should all look back at the old school pics and bikes !!! so i decide iam going to take youre plan on manageing youre money on youre project !!! instead of buying cheap things from catalogs ima going to figure it out my self to see how to do my self well somethings not all of them !! and i agree with raul iam one of them iam afraid of plateing because ihave spent alot of money on the wrong places ?!!!! and instead of buying those cheap parts from the swapmeets look at the old ass bikes and see if theres anything you can you can use or mess with and you never know you might be able to make a real custom part for dirt cheap or have some more unique on youre bike like rauls bike i love how instead of using cheap parts he went straight to the og parts from schwinn i mean from the most simplest things you toss away can set youre bike apart !!!?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 07:46 PM~6115452
> *I think another problem is that people are afraid to get chrome plating. I hardly see any bikes with show chrome. When I got started, I remember thinking it was going to cost me tons to do what I wanted and while its not cheap its not as expensive as I thought. I know everyone is on a budget and doesnt have alot of $$$ to spend on a bike but like Wim said, spend your money wisely and never cut corners.
> *


I don't know if its so much as them being affraid or not being able to afford it as much as shops turning bike parts away or putting them on the back burner to car parts. From my experience outside of the shops in AZ a lot of plating shops hate to mess with bike parts since they can get so much more $$ out of car parts so the bike parts get lost or put on the back burner and you end up waiting 8 damn months to get your stuff back


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 4 2006, 11:52 AM~6101309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 6 2006, 06:52 PM~6119164
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

i just wana say FUCK YOU "LIL GUY" AND YOU "RAUL" AND YOU "CUTTY" AND YOU "BILLY" NENA YOURE COOL EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT MEET U.... BUT THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE IN THE PICTURE YOU FUCKIN HATERS!  :tears: I GUESS MY HUFFY WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR U GUYS


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 07:10 PM~6119299
> *i just wana say FUCK YOU "LIL GUY" AND YOU "RAUL" AND YOU "CUTTY" AND YOU "BILLY" NENA YOURE COOL EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT MEET U.... BUT THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE IN THE PICTURE YOU FUCKIN HATERS!    :tears: I GUESS MY HUFFY WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR U GUYS
> *


how do you know if im cool if you didnt really meet me?? 
and no prob pic came out greattt lol


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 07:11 PM~6119310
> *how do you know if im cool if you didnt really meet me??
> and no prob pic came out greattt lol
> *


CAUSE I SEEN U AND LIL GUY IS MY LIL BRO


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 07:11 PM~6119310
> *how do you know if im cool if you didnt really meet me??
> and no prob pic came out greattt  lol
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dam lyrical nerd we forgot ur ass in the pic fool hahaha


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 07:17 PM~6119354
> *dam lyrical nerd we forgot ur ass in the pic fool hahaha
> *


:buttkick: i should make a diss song about all u fuckers! :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 06:18 PM~6119359
> *:buttkick: i should make a diss song about all u fuckers!  :angry:
> *


ey fool lil dreamer said she was at san jo show


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 07:20 PM~6119380
> *ey fool lil dreamer said she was at san jo show
> *


naw she was just fuckin with u bro


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 06:21 PM~6119395
> *naw she was just fuckin with u bro
> *


thought so i was gettin hellla heated if she was there n i didnt see her bwahah


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 07:22 PM~6119401
> *thought so i was gettin hellla heated if she was there n i didnt see her bwahah
> *


dont fear you queer she was nowere near :cheesy:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena maid the show that much more greater


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 07:45 PM~6119584
> *nena maid the show that much more greater
> *


i try :biggrin: 



haha just kidding


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

For the first pic. This is everyone that showed up. 

From left to right...
lil guy, socios b.c. prez, low83cutty, sic n twisted, billy, raiders sequal
clown confusion, nena








[/quote]


LIL GUY NEEDS A HAIR CUT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 07:46 PM~6119598
> *i try  :biggrin:
> haha just kidding
> *


:0 get married much?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 07:10 PM~6119299
> *i just wana say FUCK YOU "LIL GUY" AND YOU "RAUL" AND YOU "CUTTY" AND YOU "BILLY" NENA YOURE COOL EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT MEET U.... BUT THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE IN THE PICTURE YOU FUCKIN HATERS!    :tears: I GUESS MY HUFFY WASNT GOOD ENOUGH FOR U GUYS
> *


FUCK YO HUFFY!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 08:42 PM~6120038
> *FUCK YO HUFFY!!!!!!!LOL  :biggrin:
> *


thats it! i challenge u to a duel!  a fight to the death! now choose youre pokemon! :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> For the first pic. This is everyone that showed up.
> 
> From left to right...
> lil guy, socios b.c. prez, low83cutty, sic n twisted, billy, raiders sequal
> clown confusion, nena


LIL GUY NEEDS A HAIR CUT
[/quote]
i said the same thing hahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:uh: yall honestly shuld just stopp jockin her and let her pic who she want out of yall if any(no offense intended)


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 08:49 PM~6120077
> *thats it! i challenge u to a duel!   a fight to the death! now choose youre pokemon!  :angry:
> *


LMFAO I CHOOSE PICKACHU!!!!!!GO!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 08:52 PM~6120101
> *LMFAO  I CHOOSE PICKACHU!!!!!!GO!!!!!!
> *


charizard....GO!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 08:57 PM~6120139
> *charizard....GO!
> 
> 
> ...


AW FUCK!!!!!!!!!!! THUNDER PICKACHU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 08:59 PM~6120161
> *AW FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!      THUNDER PICKACHU!!!!!!!!
> *


son of a bitch! :angry: flame thrower charizard goooooooooo!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Sep 6 2006, 08:52 PM~6120099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 6 2006, 08:38 PM~6120011
> *:0 get married much?
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 09:02 PM~6120187
> *son of a bitch!  :angry:  flame thrower charizard goooooooooo!
> *


DODGE PICKACHU NOW HURRY THUNDER BOLT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:04 PM~6120207
> *DODGE PICKACHU NOW HURRY THUNDER BOLT!!!!!!!!!
> *


quick attack charizard quick attackkkkkkkkkk


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

OK KIDS BEHAVE BEFORE SOME GETS HURT


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

charizard use youre dragon claw buddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 6 2006, 09:06 PM~6120223
> *OK KIDS BEHAVE BEFORE SOME GETS HURT
> *


YEA WAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 09:05 PM~6120215
> *quick attack charizard quick attackkkkkkkkkk
> *


NO PICKACHU R U GOING TO MAKE IT?????THATS MY POKEMON KNOW IRON TAIL ATTACK NOW!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6120246
> *NO PICKACHU R U GOING TO MAKE IT?????THATS MY POKEMON KNOW  IRON TAIL ATTACK NOW!!!!!!
> *


billy i say this with all my love

*ST0P!*


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 09:08 PM~6120253
> *billy i say this with all my love
> 
> ST0P!
> ...


SORRY LYRICAL NERD WE HAVE TO DO THIS SOME OTHER TIME MY LOVE IS CALLING :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6120246
> *NO PICKACHU R U GOING TO MAKE IT?????THATS MY POKEMON KNOW  IRON TAIL ATTACK NOW!!!!!!
> *


he missed and i take the win cause youre lil shit fainted! ahahhah :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 09:09 PM~6120268
> *he missed and i take the win cause youre lil shit fainted! ahahhah  :biggrin:
> *


AHHHH FUCK!!!!O WELL I GOT TO GO BACK TO MY GIRLS NENA AND TRAINE :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:11 PM~6120282
> *AHHHH FUCK!!!!O WELL I GOT TO GO BACK TO MY GIRLS NENA AND TRAINE  :biggrin:
> *


very well young grass hopper


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:09 PM~6120267
> *SORRY LYRICAL NERD WE HAVE TO DO THIS SOME OTHER TIME MY LOVE IS CALLING  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 09:13 PM~6120300
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:19 PM~6120346
> *
> *


 :biggrin: BILLY Y0U MAKE MY DAYY
l0l jk


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 09:04 PM~6120204
> *
> *


HAHAHAHAHHAH :rofl:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 09:23 PM~6120388
> *:biggrin: BILLY Y0U MAKE MY DAYY
> l0l jk
> *


 :biggrin: I DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:30 PM~6120435
> *:biggrin:  I DO WHAT I CAN
> *


THATS C00L..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 6 2006, 09:33 PM~6120476
> *THATS C00L..
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 07:57 PM~6120139
> *charizard....GO!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK POKEMAN!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 11:23 PM~6121186
> *FUCK POKEMAN!!!
> *


its pokemon raul :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 11:09 PM~6121398
> *its pokemon raul  :uh:
> *


GO BACK TO SLEEP!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 12:10 AM~6121401
> *GO BACK TO SLEEP!!!
> *


youre not the boss of me! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 11:20 PM~6121445
> *youre not the boss of me!  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


goodnight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 08:07 PM~6120246
> *NO PICKACHU R U GOING TO MAKE IT?????THATS MY POKEMON KNOW  IRON TAIL ATTACK NOW!!!!!!
> *


wat the hell i didnt get in on this.  :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 7 2006, 05:53 AM~6122272
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 07:01 AM~6122316
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 7 2006, 06:11 AM~6122361
> *:scrutinize:
> *


  thats not nice.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 7 2006, 07:22 AM~6122411
> *  thats not nice.
> *


I swear your ass better be on your way to school!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 11:23 PM~6121186
> *FUCK POKEMAN!!!
> *


X2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 6 2006, 08:57 PM~6120139
> *charizard....GO!
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THTA SHIT TAKES ME BACK TO 4TH AND 5TH GRADE AHAHA
I HAVE THAT CARD STILL AS WE SPEAK LOL
I REMEMBER IT WAS 250 SELL VALUE NOW ITS LIKE 2 QUOTERS IF UR LUCKY
BUT I GOTS LIKE ALL KINDS BUT I DID NOT PAY FOR A SINGLE ONE I SOLD THEM ALL FROM CUSINS AND TARGET 
EXACTLY THE SAME WITH THE DIGIMON LOL

I U LIKE POKEMON LOL LU WANT MY COLLECTION 80 HOLOFOIL CARDS AND ALL KINDS OF JAPANIES LOL
:rofl:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Eric you really need to work on your spelling





Tight avitar homie who is that in the little car?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ME LOL
O YEP I DO BUT I TYPE REALLY FAST THAT WHY I HAVE ALL KINDS OF MISTAKES 
I NEED HOOKED ON PHONICS AHAHAH


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOOKED ON CHRONIC WORKED FOR ME


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 10:25 AM~6123343
> *ME LOL
> O YEP I DO BUT I TYPE REALLY FAST THAT WHY I HAVE ALL KINDS OF MISTAKES
> I NEED HOOKED ON PHONICS AHAHAH
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:machinegun:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 10:27 AM~6123353
> *HOOKED ON CHRONIC WORKED FOR ME
> *


Bad influence on the youngsters


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AHAH YOUNGSTERS AHAHAH
FUK IT IM OF THAT SHIT SINCE LAST YEAR SO ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2006, 10:32 AM~6123384
> *Bad influence on the youngsters
> *


OK ..,.AND YOUR THE AMERICAN IDOL


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 10:19 AM~6123299
> *SHIT THTA SHIT TAKES ME BACK TO 4TH AND 5TH GRADE AHAHA
> I HAVE THAT CARD STILL AS WE SPEAK LOL
> I REMEMBER IT WAS 250 SELL VALUE NOW ITS LIKE 2 QUOTERS IF UR LUCKY
> ...


yea i was like 7th grade when this shit came out damn time fly


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep it dose 
u want my collection lol jk 
im giving them to the antiques roadshow wen they all old and decinagrating lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DOES ANYONE REMEMBER POGS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 12:53 PM~6124748
> *DOES ANYONE REMEMBER POGS :biggrin:
> *


FUCK POGS!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 12:53 PM~6124748
> *DOES ANYONE REMEMBER POGS :biggrin:
> *


hell yea!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2006, 08:09 AM~6122927
> *I swear your ass better be on your way to school!!!!!! :twak:
> *


i just came home.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 7 2006, 01:53 PM~6124748
> *DOES ANYONE REMEMBER POGS :biggrin:
> *


hell yea! and the see threw slammer was the shit!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn I used to have a bad ass collection of pogs... and slammers


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Y U P


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 03:57 PM~6125790
> *Damn I used to have a bad ass collection of pogs... and slammers
> *


ME TOO YEARSSSSSSS AGO


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

I THINK I STILL HAVE SOME.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

MY POGS JUST DISAPPERIED :scrutinize: 

I THINK RAUL DONT LIKE ANY GAME!!!WHAT A *** LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 8 2006, 07:08 AM~6129836
> *
> *


Kinda gay


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Go to school !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 7 2006, 08:22 PM~6127960
> *MY POGS JUST DISAPPERIED :scrutinize:
> 
> I THINK RAUL DONT LIKE ANY GAME!!!WHAT A *** LOL
> *


FUCK GAMES.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2006, 11:32 AM~6131200
> *FUCK GAMES.
> *


raul is that grumpy old man with all the baseballs in his yard, but no one dares go knock on his door to get them back. my mom says his house is were el cucuy lives.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

this is a picture of raul in 10 years


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 8 2006, 11:48 AM~6131775
> *this is a picture of raul in 10 years
> 
> 
> ...


would you like to buy a vowel?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2006, 01:14 PM~6131945
> *would you like to buy a vowel?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 8 2006, 12:48 PM~6131775
> *this is a picture of raul in 10 years
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Sep 8 2006, 07:12 PM~6134183
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


E-violence is not the answer!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 8 2006, 08:55 PM~6134909
> *E-violence is not the answer!
> *


NOPE U HAVE TO DUEL IT OUT ON THE INTER NET RIGHT NERD


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 8 2006, 09:14 PM~6135019
> *NOPE U HAVE TO DUEL IT OUT ON THE INTER NET RIGHT NERD
> *


thats right!


----------



## 79lacko (Jun 30, 2006)

> > I WANT TO BUILD ONE OF THESE NEXT
> 
> 
> does anybody no where i can buy one of the lil bikes like that complet all done up


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NOPE  GOT TO MAKE ONE OR BUY ONE SOME ONE BUILT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79lacko_@Sep 8 2006, 10:02 PM~6135582
> *does anybody no where i can buy one of the lil bikes like that complet all done up
> *


You gotta make it bro. You might be able to get Mannys bike shop to completely make you one but your better off making it yourself.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

it got tight rims


----------

